# Twiggy all dressed up!



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

She's no longer naked, now she's sporting a custom skin from decalgirl, Oberon cover (Avenue of Trees) and a diy bag.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooh, Nice! Really like how the bag ties the skin to the Oberon cover! Great Job!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice Christine, all three go so well with each other!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome!  You made that bag yourself?  Wow, that's impressive. The whole combo is great.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Y'all! I think it's awesome that we can customize them to suit out taste!



MINImum said:


> Awesome! You made that bag yourself? Wow, that's impressive. The whole combo is great.


 Thanks! I made the bag, but went simple with it. I didn't want to mess with zippers, so I took the easy way out & just made a flap with velcro.


----------



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Love the ensemble & am very impressed with your DIY bag


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful! I really love that avenue of trees cover.

I'm curious about your DIY bag and how you constructed it.  What did you use inside??  I'm a DIYer...I hate to pay a lot of $$ for something I can just do myself.  

Cheryl


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

cjonthehill said:


> Beautiful! I really love that avenue of trees cover.
> 
> I'm curious about your DIY bag and how you constructed it. What did you use inside?? I'm a DIYer...I hate to pay a lot of $$ for something I can just do myself.
> 
> Cheryl


Thanks! I used a quilted fabric, here's a view of the inside.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

That's super-pretty!!!    I wish I were that talented.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

My daughter has fallen in love with the bag you made, so now I'm going to try and find similar fabric here in Australia and make one for when she gets her Kindle. She likes your design better than mine too. Mine is like an envelope with a button/string enclosure. She likes that yours has a top opening.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Airan Gale said:


> My daughter has fallen in love with the bag you made, so now I'm going to try and find similar fabric here in Australia and make one for when she gets her Kindle. She likes your design better than mine too. Mine is like an envelope with a button/string enclosure. She likes that yours has a top opening.


I geared the bag more towards the borsa bella & janinekingdesigns bags, minus the zippers. You can't see it in the pics, but it also has an outer pocket that's hidden under the flap.

The fabric from the Studio E Nature-ology collection. I used Birds of a Feather & Words for my bag. I also have a bit of Feather Swirl & Blowing Leaves that I want to make a tote bag with, I just need to decide which fabric to go with! Here's a link to the nature-ology fabrics, I believe this co. may ship to Oz... fabric link.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for that! I would love to make her something she's fallen in love with, so I will definitely order some fabric from there. And wow, they have so many other gorgeous designs, I might just have to give the credit card a bit of a whirl and get some for me!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Twiggy looks good


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yours is one of the best dressed Ks I've ever seen.  
Very very pretty.
Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## RichG (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks good from here
applause​


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks! I do love her & feel kinda silly having such an attachment to an electronic gadget... but I just can't help it!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Twiggy looks beautiful. You did a great job on the bag!


----------

